

Google Lab Puts a Time Limit on Innovations - pierrealexandre
http://www.wsj.com/articles/google-lab-puts-a-time-limit-on-innovations-1427844751

======
stanmancan
To bypass paywall:
[https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd...](https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB4QqQIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Fgoogle-
lab-puts-a-time-limit-on-innovations-1427844751&ei=KDocVf-
JG5TioASrm4KYCg&usg=AFQjCNEQvbHhWB9W7870tMwQkXD-
fqwPVg&sig2=dPcnbCSNdYaruwu34g9zNA&bvm=bv.89744112,d.cGU)

